# Peanut shells?



## merriman (Jan 24, 2008)

Recently, I watched _Iron Chef_ on Food TV and saw the Episode _Flay VS Crawford_ where Bobby Flay made a very unorthodox version of ribs by using an indoor smoker, then a wok full of oil in his creation of _BBQ Ribs with Peanut Red Chile Sauce._  Since I saw this show, I've been haunted with the [potentially incorrect] memory of Chef Flay putting peanut shells in the smoker.  This seems like it could make a really strong and nasty smoke.... or maybe it's so good it's sheer genius!  I can't find any clues to show that anyone else is doing this, so my guess is that it's a bad idea.  If it was good, there would be at least 5 vendors advertising on sites like this, showing us that they have the best peanut shells in the world, right?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## white cloud (Jan 24, 2008)

You know I throw em in the fire pit and they smell pretty good. Ahh peanut smoked chicken. My grandpa used dried corn cobs to smoke with sometimes, I don't know why but remember his fish always tasting good. Maybe someone on here has tried them.


----------



## richtee (Jan 24, 2008)

Flay is an egotistical a..h...e with no real concept of flavor.   You asked.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 24, 2008)

Awww...come on Rich.
I like to watch Flay....................




Get beat in his challenges


----------



## richtee (Jan 24, 2008)

Fine   just don't eat his food.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 24, 2008)

Come on Rich, tell us what you *really* think! LOL


----------



## richtee (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't Ron..the Intergalactic Council has already warned me I'd be banished to the the Restaruant at the End of the Universe.

Don't panic!


----------



## merriman (Jan 24, 2008)

I saw that my post cross-linked to this SMF post:  "*Pecan shells for smoking?*"   It turns out that any hull (sans skin and nut) that is NOT died will impart some unique smoke flavor.  I can see where corn cobs would work.  I think with my WSM, I might put 1 cup in the water pan and 1/5 cup wet in the fire with some coal.  I'll just do a few chicken legs and see how it goes.
Thanks White Cloud!


----------



## white cloud (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess where there is smoke it don't necessarily mean there is fire or WOOD. When you think about it, to impart a flavor into meat , cheese etc... I imagine you could experiment with a number of things. What about a sprig of a fresh herb. ? OK got me thinking.


----------



## richtee (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm no Hitchhiker's Guide fans here eh? Ah well. Funny books!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy


----------



## navionjim (Jan 24, 2008)

SO LONG RICH AND THANKS FOR ALL THE FISH!

Jimbo (wouldn't ya know)


----------



## richtee (Jan 25, 2008)

I should have guess YOU'D have read it...LOL!

To everyone else baffled and torqued by and because of this incomprehesible exchange- "WE APOLOGISE FOR THE INCONVENIENCE".


----------



## gooose53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've heard you can use pecan shells to smoke with, I've never tried it but would if I had some shells.  Anyone have pecans they want to send me?????


----------



## jbee-smokin (Jan 25, 2008)

A friend of mine who uses his smoker almost every weekend says pecan shells impart a bitter taste in meats. When he uses shells his choice is Hickory nuts. The nuts are very hard to crush, but when you do crush them along with the meat inside they have an oil that mixed with the shells does really well.
JB


----------



## glued2it (Jan 25, 2008)

Next thing you know it will orange peels and potato skins.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Is there a scientific term for our "smoke head" psychological ailment?


----------



## navionjim (Jan 25, 2008)

Richtee;148959 said:
			
		

> I should have guess YOU'D have read it...LOL!
> 
> To everyone else baffled and torqued by and because of this incomprehesible exchange- "
> 
> ...


----------



## richtee (Jan 25, 2008)

Try cracked or whole peppercorns  :{)


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Richtee, you've been there and done that... my applause.


----------



## linescum (Jan 25, 2008)

add peanut butter to a glaze or put some in when you foil.....


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't know about peanut shells, but my granpa use corn cob alot.  Some of the best ham and bacon in the world came out of his smoker!  Wished I would have been old enough to pay attention to his ways.


----------



## pne123 (Feb 8, 2008)

and do not forget your towel


----------

